# My new sulawesi tank



## feiyang (Jan 27, 2007)

Just set up a new tank for sulawesi inverts. Here are the snails...


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

Very nice.......what else you got in there?


----------



## feiyang (Jan 27, 2007)

Only these snails for now.  I plan to get some sulawesi shrimps later on, but currently still running water.


----------



## boink (Nov 29, 2006)

How large are those shrimp and where did you get them? Also whats the tank setup?


----------



## James He (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow,very nice.

What's the water parameters?


----------



## feiyang (Jan 27, 2007)

The black snails are 1+ inch long, yellow rabbit snails are 2+ inches long.

It is a 10G tank, with crushed coral, but I am going to change the substrate soon, it raises TDS but not PH.

Ideally, the water should be ph 8.2, TDS < 100, low KH, low GH, temp 82 degrees.


----------



## almightydolla (Nov 10, 2009)

awesome shrimp!


----------



## boink (Nov 29, 2006)

What are you changing the substrate to? Any shrimp in there yet?


----------



## feiyang (Jan 27, 2007)

I just created a new post, that is my new tank:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/shrimp-other-invertebrates/69437-my-sulawesi-tank.html

I use sand now.


----------

